# Penang apartment visit



## retired visitor (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello Forum,

I wonder if you could be kind enough to point me in the right direction for finding an apartment in the north of Penang Island. I am a retired teacher and wish to stay, in the first instance, for ten weeks from December of this year. I would like to find somewhere safe (I am a single lady traveling on my own) and it would need to clean, furnished with one bedroom. I would hope to have a gym nearby for exercise classes, a supermarket and a source of English novels.
Can anyone suggest a reliable agency or website that I can use. Everything I have turned up so far has been luxurious, large and expensive.

Thank you in advance for your time.
Kind regards
Liz


----------

